# Adaptateur Apple mini-DVI vers Vidéo pour l'ibook ?



## leymiris (16 Mars 2006)

Voila ma question et bien simple... je veux connecté mon ibook G4 sur ma télévision et on me dit qu'il faut l'adaptateur apple mini-DVI vers vidéo, mais sur le site Internet officiel d'apple il est tout simplement stipulé que le cable est pour le powerBook G4 et l'imac ! 
Donc voilà est ce que la prise mini_DVI et la même sur l'ibook et le power book et si je peut l'acheter sans crainte ? 
Merci D'avance de vos réponses....


----------



## canadadry (18 Mars 2006)

Salut,

J'ai un iBook G4 12" et un adaptateur Apple mini-dv  (http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...ore.woa/wo/1.RSLID?mco=17887CE1&nplm=M9319G/A) et ça fonctionne trés bien pour regarder des films ou photos sur une télé, 

Que ce soit sur Apple, Win ou autres, Mini-dv c'est mini-dv...  

@tchao,


----------



## jazz-maido (8 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour, 

Je me permets de faire remonter la question, car je souhaite également connecter mon ibook G4 à mon téléviseur.
J'ai trouvé le câble que vous conseillez sur le site apple francais, mais il me semble particulièrement court. Connaissez vous un moyen de le rallonger, comme par exemple une rallonge mini-DVI ??
Et du fait de cette rallonge, pourrait il y avoir une perte de qualité de l'image ??

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Marvin_R (8 Septembre 2006)

Il faudrait peut-être plutôt chercher du côté du cable vidéo. Des longs cable Svidéo, ça existe, mais des rallonges pour mini VGA (pas mini DVI, ça c'est pour PowerBook ou MacBook), j'en suis pas sur.


----------



## jazz-maido (8 Septembre 2006)

Merci de la r&#233;ponse...
En effet, je me suis tromp&#233;e, c'est un miniVGA...
D'accord pour les rallonges, je vais plutot chercher de ce cot&#233; l&#224;...

Merci encore


----------



## lotusesprit (3 Octobre 2006)

bonjour

j'ai un ibook G4 + mini DVI video mais ca ne marche pas , ni en s-vhs ni en video, 
la tv n'est pas detecté  
y a-t-il un truc particulier à faire ? 

merci


----------



## matbos (25 Octobre 2007)

je sais que sur windows il faut faire fonction F5  et regler sur ma tele sur y1


----------

